# Kitten litter training problems! Please help!



## caramacgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi there, 
I have just recently bought a kitten , and was told she was fully litter trained, however she seems to have adopted our duvet as her weeing place! I watch out for signs that she needs to go and pop her in the litter tray- she has started using the litter tray, and makes her own way to it when she needs to poo...however she continues to use our bed as well! Im keeping her litter clean- and changing it regularly so that it doesn't put her off...any suggestions???!!!!

Thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You may need to either wash your duvet - not just the cover - or throw it away as your kitten can probably still smell where she has been.
It is possible that she has a urine infection which may be making her use inappropriate places - cats do tend to look for somewhere soft to wee.
Another possibility is that she doesn't want to wee and poo in the same litter tray - some cats are that fussy about their toilet.
Then again she may just be young and not certain on her toileting yet. How old is she?
Oh and welcome to PF


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Agree with Lynn there. Also, try putting her in the tray regularly, particularly after meals, it might help solidify it in her more.


----------



## Tayto Girl (May 21, 2012)

Is it a feather/down duvet? Our old cat at home did this but only on the feather duvets - if it was a synthetic one she didn't - I think it had something to do with how it felt under her feet!! We had to ban her from upstairs eventually.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

In addition to the advice already given I would say deny her access to the duvet until she is regularly using her tray.
Sometimes kittens just like a particular item to wee on and you need to break the habit as soon as possible.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Tiny bit concerned OP hasn't come back...


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Ditto the above, also to get the pee smell in the litter tray try mopping up some of her pee wherever she does it with bog roll/tissue and placing that in her litter tray then stick her in the tray to sniff it. I often use another cats pee/poop to put in the tray when we're trying to litter train feral kittens - gross I know - but it gets them digging to bury it then gives them that lightbulb moment when they realise that's where they go - it always works! Just keep her out of your bedroom for the mo and maybe confine her to one room so she has less options of where to pee and is not far away from the tray as to get caught out and have an accident. Once she has got the idea after a week or so it's ingrained then you can let them anywhere.


----------

